# Custom Pen clip source



## SteveJ (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a client who wants a custom pen clip for a couple of pens.  Specifically for a Dayacom Major single barrel and the clip they would like is to resemble a grape vine.  Anyone have a source they can direct me to?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## thewishman (Apr 1, 2014)

That sounds like a custom casting. You might try Mike Redburn, though there may be a wait - it would be worth it.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2014)

The Cambridge is decorated with a grape motif. Vines, leaves, grape bunches. You might be able to use the clip or it's insert on the kit you want to modify.


----------

